# Perpetuem



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a quick couple of questions.

1. I weigh 90kg, does anyone know how many scoops of Perpetuem I would put in a 750ml bottle for a 3 hour ride?

2. Would you use Perpetuem in a 3LT hydration pack (they dont recommend it) and if so how many scoops in that for a 3 hour ride??

Cheers


----------



## Jeff Stevens (Mar 31, 2011)

I think all the Hammer stuff has the scoops to body weight per hour printed on the bags/jugs.

I don't use it in a hydration pack. The first issue is it makes the hydration pack get all funky, second you will get bored just drinking the sweet stuff. I usually mix a bottle up with my Heed/Perpetuem needs then use the hydro pack for water. Works great.


----------



## rowe925 (Nov 30, 2011)

I got a bag in my hand. All I know is pounds and ounces. 24 oz water bottle- 155-190#'s body weight = up to half packet. Multiply this by 3 for a 3 hour bottle. I only have the 69gram bag also. Do you like this stuff? I have'nt really given it an honest shot yet. It really burns my nostrils though.


----------



## Jeff Stevens (Mar 31, 2011)

90kg would be 198lbs, so WA Tiger would be in the same ball park.

I personally have only used it once. I don't care for Soy Protein which is what Perpetuem has in it. I use Heed, even for longer rides and just eat a protein bar or two along the way.


----------



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, I will try it tomorrow in a 750ml bottle with 3ltr's of water only in my Camelbak and see how I go.

I have been using heed and love it but I have been riding for over 3 hours so I wanted to see how I went on perpet.

I also have a cliff bar half way through the trip.....tomorrow will tell I suppoose.

We worked it out to 6 scoops for over 3 hours based on my weight, so will put that in the 750ml bottle.

Is there any point using Heed in the hydration pack too, or just water?? Probably should be one or the other I think...


----------



## Jeff Stevens (Mar 31, 2011)

I would stick with water in the hydro pack. You will get bored drinking just sweet stuff and will want some water to wash down that Perpeteum.


----------



## ROPECHA (Jan 5, 2012)

You could also make a slurry in a gel flask,then wash it down from your Hydro-pack.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

ROPECHA said:


> You could also make a slurry in a gel flask,then wash it down from your Hydro-pack.


I am a fan of this technique.


----------



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, just back from a 3hr 15min, 45km ride, used the slurry in my 750ml cage bottle (6 scoops) and drank water from my 3LT Camelbak after every swig, finished the last mouthful of slurry about 7k from home and drank about 2LT of water.

Now, I felt great the entire ride, legs had heaps of power and I was able to smash the uphills more than with the Heed. I really had heaps of energy...I found I could just push and push. The tracks and hills here in Zambia are pretty demanding so I was happy with the result.

I just hope it's not all in my head..


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

I use the 6 scoops in one bottle for 3+ hour events, then chase each swig with a bit of endurolytes fizz. Works perfect for me...a guy who sweats a lot and cramps up during enduance races often.


----------



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

forgiven_nick said:


> I use the 6 scoops in one bottle for 3+ hour events, then chase each swig with a bit of endurolytes fizz. Works perfect for me...a guy who sweats a lot and cramps up during enduance races often.


Do you think it would be too much to have the perpetuem in the bottle and Heed in a Camelbak.....a bit of overkill so to speak..?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

WA Tiger said:


> Do you think it would be too much to have the perpetuem in the bottle and Heed in a Camelbak.....a bit of overkill so to speak..?


It might work great, or it might give you horrible digestive distress. Try it out on a training ride and let us know. Don't wait 'til a race. A guy at work just did a marathon, and experimented with drinks and GUs in ways he never tried during training, and paid for it...


----------



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> It might work great, or it might give you horrible digestive distress. Try it out on a training ride and let us know. Don't wait 'til a race. A guy at work just did a marathon, and experimented with drinks and GUs in ways he never tried during training, and paid for it...


Think I might just stick with whats working, dont need the digestive distress as you have suggested, on race day or not...


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

I would not use heed and perpetuem at the full strength dosage together. Too much maltodextrin based calories. I only mention the fizz because I live in san diego and sweat a lot, cramp a lot and have desert like dry and hot conditions to deal with. In the winter, its not as challenging to keep the electrolyte balance and hydration at acceptable levels, but I would keep some endurolyte capsules on hand in a jersey pocket just in case. Perpetuem does have some of the electrolytes you need in it already, but that amount is never enough for me on race day. For training rides I have found that I can almost always get away with less calories and electrolytes since I am not pushing quite as hard as I do on race says.


----------



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Agree, I think I will stick with what I am doing..

Bannana smoothie directly before ride and oats an hour and half before ride..

Perpetuem and water for over 2 hours with a Cliff Bar in between...
Heed for up to 2 hours with a cliff bar in between..

Recoverite afterwards with beans, eggs or another source of protein.


----------

